Ask HN: Julian Assange Is Under Arrest. Who Will Continue Wikilens? - sahin-boydas
======
rolph
Likely someone that knows how to,

SplinterItIntoAThousandPiecesAndScatterItIntoTheWinds

and how this applies to a certain file that has been going about.

------
rurban
Wikilens is an old university project by a now Google employee. It already
finished when he went to Google.

------
dylanhassinger
Vladimir will figure something out

